# Those Two White Tubes



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi folks... sure wish I could find the answer in the owner's manual!

I have two white flex tubes emerging from under our 21RS apparently from the bathroom. They have twist cocks on them as though they were used to drain something. Anybody know what they are for?

On a similar subject, is there a hot water heater bypass installed that will let me drain the camper between trips?

Thanks!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, Pastor John! There are three drains under your trailer. The two you are mentioning are probably the low point drains. Yes, I believe all Outbacks have the water heater bypass in them.

Here's the manual link:
http://keystone-goshen.com/pdf/plumbing.pdf

Good Luck!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Paster John

The 2 flex tubes hanging down are your low drain points. One is for the cold water line and the other is for the hot. Open you faucets, turn the twist cocks and your system will drain.

All Outbacks have a hot water bypass valve installed. It is found by the hot water tank. The drain is accessed from the outside of the TT. Look for a vented metal cover with a spring loaded twist latch. The panel is hinged from the bottom. Open the panel and you will see your tank. There is a white hex nylon plug. Remove the plug and your tank will drain (about 6 gal). The bypass valve is accessible from the inside of your TT.

Thor


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

In the 21rs, the by pass valve can be accessed by removing the drawer under the ward. On your right side, as soon as you enter the trailer. If you need better access, the panel under the bottom bunk (right side) can also be removed.

Jose


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, oh. We just winterized by draining the grey/black tanks and running antifreeze through the system. We never opened these "low point drains". Are we in trouble? It's already at storage. I had never heard of these "low point" drains. Help.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Swanie,

I know it's a pain, already having your baby tucked away for the winter, but considering where you live, I would definitely drain those low point valves.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree with PDX_Doug... sort of ...

I agree that you live in a very cold area and that freezing is a problem... but I would think that the antifreeze you added actual was able to dilute into the entire water system and thus resides in the lowest exposed points also by now....

guess the first time you charge the system in spring you can tell us which one of us are right --


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I did the same.....winterized the whole thing and forgot the low point drains.

I looked under at them and they are both pink, so I would guess that the water got dispersed and are ok.

Steve


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I just pumped the pink stuff in. I went underneath to open the low points knowing how tight those things were last time. I found them pink so decided to let them be. Gets pretty cold around here too so we'll see how smart that was come sping.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

So, since we use our camper year-round here in Georgia, could I protect the lines from freezing by opening these low point drains? That is, could I be confident that if I open all the faucets and drain the trailer through the low points that the lines could withstand sub-freezing temperatures without antifreeze? I'm looking for an easy way to protect the plumbing between trips in the winter.

What do y'all think?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome Pastor John!
I'm in Monroe,GA.
We still can get a few 20degree nights in a row some winters.
I winterize mid Nov. De-winterize in March.
If we dewinterize and camp in Feb I'll just set the heat to 50degrees till March.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

kjdj said:


> Welcome Pastor John!
> I'm in Monroe,GA.
> We still can get a few 20degree nights in a row some winters.
> I winterize mid Nov. De-winterize in March.
> ...


Where I live it is 50 below in Feb.









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Thor,
Do me a favor keep those temp up there with you
















Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

I think the cold air front which moves from the north to the south.... It will cross lake Ontatio to pick up some moisture. Now this has to go somewhere. I bet you you can get alot of snow









Ahhh but we have Tim Horton's









Thor


----------

